# 10 week old female GSD weighs 15 pounds...



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

Is this a normal weight? I found a few things online but wanted to know what your puppy weights were around this age. 

I looked here and it says 2 months old 16.6 pounds is the normal...

http://www.nwk9.com/weight_height.htm

I also looked here: http://media.wiley.com/Lux/18/109618.image0.jpg

and it shows a chart of dogs and how they should look. I feel like Mandy is in between "Ideal & Thin" We can see her ribs when she turns to the side.


----------



## sunfluer (May 12, 2009)

<span style='font-size: 11pt'>Do you have a pic of your pup?</span>


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, I will post them in a min...


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

- can't see her ribs at all in this pic...








- can't see them here either...








- My pretty baby girl








- Can see them a little








- Can see them much more


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

She sounds perfectly normal weight. Can't see your piks.


----------



## george1990 (Nov 24, 2008)

She looks fine to me! How is she eating?


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I see them now, she looks fine!! My Bella was skinnier at the same age and now she is 73 pounds. She came from a litter of 9 and I think she was not so fast for the food then.


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WShe sounds perfectly normal weight. Can't see your piks.


I fixed them...hehe!


----------



## wakefield622 (Aug 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Heidi WI see them now, she looks fine!! My Bella was skinnier at the same age and now she is 73 pounds. She came from a litter of 9 and I think she was not so fast for the food then.



That makes me feel so much better! I am such a worry wart!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

As long as she is eating 3 to 4 times a day, she will fill out. Bella weighed 12 pounds at 13 weeks.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I was worried back then to about her she was a grazer and so tiny I felt all her bones. She still is skinny, but not as bad.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Halo was around 14 pounds when we got her at 10 weeks old. There was a copy of her 9 week vet exam with the paperwork that came with her, and she was only 11-1/2 pounds then. At 10 months old she's still on the small side of the standard at a little over 55 pounds, but she IS within the standard.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

She's a cute puppy and is fine
Brady at 10 weeks weighed 12 lbs


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren weighed 20.3lbs at 10 weeks and 5 days. (She weighed 12.3 at exactly 8 weeks.)


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Akbar is 10 weeks and he is almost 19lbs. 

Isa at 10 weeks was about 14lbs, today she weighs 70lbs and is over the female standard.


----------

